# Around The Corner!



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok I know a bunch of people, including me talk and talk I can't wait for the hunt etc. Posting things months in advance talking how they want it to be here, so the question is are you guys ready! 9 Days left some people heading out a day or two early. I still need to get more broadheads, pack, camo pants, various foods.... There's gotta be someone out there that has everything by the door packed ready to go :roll:


----------



## bullsbucksbirds&dogs (Jun 16, 2011)

I am pretty well ready except grocery shopping. I have an LE Manti tag, havent been able to eat or sleep right for two months. My wife says if i unpack everything to check over all my gear one more time im a dead man. Also I have been told no more shooting my bow in the dark. She thinks the 7 to 8 dozen in the daylight is enough. Its not my fault I cant sleep and practicing 35 yard shots in the driveway at 3am is calming. In all reality, I am pretty sure I am at least 98% ready right now. But with the holy grail only 9 days away Im sure I will second guess myself at least 1 to 9 more times.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I still need a lot of things as well. I need some new broad heads, freeze dried food, range finder. I just barely bought a blind hoping that it works well. I have been shooting everyday for like an hour. I'm just hoping I can get myself to take the shot when I'm presented with one. Too many times I get unsure of myself when the time is there and I decide not to shoot. This year I could really use some meat for the family so I'm just gonna do it!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

All I need to do is sharpen a couple snuffers and press my wool hunting shirt and I'm ready.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Not even close to being ready. After Sunday then I will be ready to rock and roll. The truck will be loaded up,bikes loaded and hooked up to the truck both have full tank of gas.Can't wait.still have to go get some food shopping done,get propane filled up.O yea got to wash the camo and then bag it up.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm ready for a fine camp with lots of good folks next weekend. Doc says my hunt begins no sooner than September 6.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm with Tex...just gotta sharpen up a few broadheads. I've been shooting for about 20 minutes every day since the snow melted in the valley. Just counting the days now and keeping up my routine. Just have to cut the lawn on Friday instead of Saturday next week...cause the only cutting next Saturday will be a 100 grain slick trick cutting thru elk lung...and then of course cutting associated with deboning it afterwards


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, I have my pack ready to go and my bow is absolutely dialed in with broadheads... but I have only had one day to scout, so I don't have any buck patterned, even though I know where some are I will need a heap of luck. Wish me some would you Kade?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

love this post! haha guess we all have the same blood running through us... I am not married yet so I shoot until 3:30 at least :O•-: haha but i am almost ready... Truck is full and trailer is getting packed little by little everyday. Bear carnage is throwing arrows where i want... CANT WAIT!!! the count down for me getting off work thursday and leaving for la sals is.....7.31 days 175.33 hrs 10519.59 min 631165....64...62...sec LOL


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Yes, I have my pack ready to go and my bow is absolutely dialed in with broadheads... but I have only had one day to scout, so I don't have any buck patterned, even though I know where some are I will need a heap of luck. Wish me some would you Kade?


I don't think I scout that much  and have only found a couple bucks that make me excited, I will wish you luck Lance as soon as I get the Sacrifice pack in my hands!

Birddogger You'll be fine getting a late start knowing you, you seem to be a lucky sob when it comes to finding an animal!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Been shooting alot--testing broadhead groups with field points. All is well. 

Need to wash all my camo and put in a bin with mashed sage brush. I also need to go pick up my trail cam to see how many mammoth bulls are coming in my secret spot. 8) 

My favorite pre-hunt ritual is sharpening knives. I'll probably spend some time doing that on opener eve while putting on my game face.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pretty ready I guess.... gonna have to get some food stuff and pack up all my gear. I'll just be elk hunting so I'm not going to go on the opener I don't believe. Might go up the following weekend but I plan on taking some time so I actually get a full week straight when I go. That should be plenty of time.... god it'd be nice to finally close the deal. Hopefully the girlfriend is here with horses by end of the month so if I shoot something the last two weeks of the elk hunt I'll have help packing it out.

Was just thinking harder about the pack and where all my gear was and I realized, I'm not sure at all that I ever UNPACKED from last season.... :shock: :lol:


----------

